# Word of the day :  Apricity



## Capt Lightning (Mar 19, 2021)

*apricity: * The warmth of the sun in winter.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 19, 2021)

The apricity today was nice but that cold breeze was not.


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 20, 2021)

I was rather surprised that 'apricity' is not in my dictionary.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 20, 2021)

Apricity is a sure sign spring is on it's way when the days are still cold.


----------



## debodun (Mar 20, 2021)

I appreciate any apricity in the winter.


----------

